# Walker Mower with Snow Blower!



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I just watched a Walker mower with a snow blower attachment clean a bunch of sidewalks in under 5 min. It was a good bit of sidewalk, it would of taken me 15-20 min with my little Toro single stage. And the Walker did a better job (it scraped up that hardpack stuff a single stage just rides over).

I never would of believed it without seeing it. I can really see how handy one would be in a larger apartment complex, or in a subdivision. I thought a mower with a blower was a joke, but now I am really considering one for next year. There is alot of "sidewalk only" commercial work around here, because some of the bigger companies only do lots, no sidewalks. Heck I need a Navigator anyways...

Sorry I didn't have my camera with or I would of got a video for you guys.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

$10,000 for the Walker with ATV tires and cold start kit.
Another $80.00 for the tire chains.
Another $1800 for the Implement hitch.
Another $100 for the tail wheel counter-weight
I'm guessing he had the 42" Two-stage like I have, the single stage don't work worth a crap and it will run you around $1600. They also recommend that you get the Soft-Cab when buying the snowblower....I can't remember what I paid for mine, but $600 sounds about right.
It works awesome on sidewalks just like you said, but no way in hell would I buy a walker just to do snow removal with ...I can buy a bunch of snowblowers for the the money I have wrapped up in my 3 Walkers. 
We use the rotary broom alot too for powdered snow...it works awesome too.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Purpleranger- You got any vids of that Walker cleaning sidewalks? I was amazed at how well it was taking corners, backing up, and just how easy he made it look, and how fast he got done!

Yes I agree it is an expensive snowblower, no way I would buy it just for snow. But around here alot of the property managers require bagging anyways, so a Walker or Navigator would work well for that and for snow. 

Also, most of the "sidewalk only" snow removal work around here is big jobs that would take a few hours with a wb blower. Its mostly the large strip malls where someone with a wheel loader is doing the lot, but wont touch the walks, so its the outside perimiter of a few blocks, plus store fronts. Or its a apartment complex with 8-10 buildings and all the sidewalks that connect them. 

The Walker dealer told me he has a couple sidewalk only crews running the Walkers with blowers and brooms doing these types of jobs, I really thought he was full of BS- no way a mower with blower would work I thought, he just wants a sale- then I see it and can't believe it!


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

We have snow coming Monday I think. If its enough Ill take some videos. And BTW...The Walker to my knowledge is now the "only" dedicated bagger on the market...the Navigator is no longer in production and Scag folded its bagger line-up this last year.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Scag dropped its bagger a few years ago. I think Exmark still has the Navigator. The only drawback to the Exmark, from what I remember, is there is no attachments for it. If you want a mower, get the Exmark. If you want a good mower that can make you more $$$ in other places, get the Walker. They leave such a nice cut and are extremely easy to use. Get an EFI unit though, they are way better on fuel than the carbureted models.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

efi is way over rated, not that great on fuel and when it needs fixed its expensive!!! I have a walker with a snow blower I love it. also have a broom which is nice for light snow falls


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

See you all have it backwards. A Walker isn't a Mower.

Neither are most of your Z Turn units.

They are power units that have a mower deck on them when you buy them.

Period.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

so what ur saying is, i should be putting a snow plow on them... all of them ? even my 12 yr old kid brother needs a shovel?


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Cutter1;565463 said:


> efi is way over rated, not that great on fuel and when it needs fixed its expensive!!! I have a walker with a snow blower I love it. also have a broom which is nice for light snow falls


You are EXACTLY right!


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Snowpower;565481 said:


> See you all have it backwards. A Walker isn't a Mower.
> 
> Neither are most of your Z Turn units.
> 
> ...


Wow .....not sure all of us are on the same road.....
Thats like saying my truck isn't a truck. It's a power unit with a cab and bed.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I bought mine for snow, have a mile plus street to do, the fact that it cuts grass to helps.  they suck on hills and are slow though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

purpleranger519;531939 said:


> We have snow coming Monday I think. If its enough Ill take some videos. And BTW...The Walker to my knowledge is now the "only" dedicated bagger on the market...the Navigator is no longer in production and Scag folded its bagger line-up this last year.


http://www.exmark.com/Navigator.htm

Must be they forgot to take it off their website?

They also have a blade and a 2-stage snowblower available.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;565768 said:


> http://www.exmark.com/Navigator.htm
> 
> Must be they forgot to take it off their website?
> 
> They also have a blade and a 2-stage snowblower available.


Yeah ...I stand corrected. Exmark and Walker are the only 2. Scag was who dropped their line of baggers. The Navigator doesn't even compare to the Walker. Nobody can compete with the walker bagging system everyone has tried. Walker is tops.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

purpleranger519;565814 said:


> Yeah ...I stand corrected. Exmark and Walker are the only 2. Scag was who dropped their line of baggers. The Navigator doesn't even compare to the Walker. Nobody can compete with the walker bagging system everyone has tried. Walker is tops.


Have you operated a Navigator?


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes. I bought 2 a few years back thinking the difference in speed was a big deal. Which it is, but the damn things just don't hold together in my opinion like a walker does. They also seem to get very loose after about 300 hours. My guys put around 800-900 hours on our Walkers each year. After 2 years I trade them in that way my units are always under the factory waranty and if anything goes bad, I get a loaner. When I trade the units in they still don't have the loose feeling with the controls like the exmark has after 1/3 as many hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK, just wondering. As I wouldn't give $.02 for a Walker and my Nav has been pretty much trouble free. I can't get rid of the Walker soon enough and get another Nav.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

maybe u guys could have traded


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a walker and love it. At somepoint I will have a blower and mount for it. Just so mama can do our own driveway. I am tired of hearing. "you own all this snow removal equipment, but I still have to shovel my own driveway"


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

purpleranger519;565551 said:


> Wow .....not sure all of us are on the same road.....
> Thats like saying my truck isn't a truck. It's a power unit with a cab and bed.


It's multi purpose is my point. Like when you put a plow on that truck.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i think you are 100% correct

truthfully , i wish they would start making zero turn mowers, a little more like a front mount unit...with hydro lift, and standard hook ups for a blade or blower, pto shaft.....

i use to use a 1445, 935, they were GREAT for winer, but had limited use in the summer , and zero turn is just faster...

if they mad the zero turns, with the same concept, of attachment options, built in, not add on kits, that might be worth looking into


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I would like to BUMP this up, I've got a 2007 Walker MB....and am gonna get the 36" blower for it! and for the walker/navigator question.....I now have both


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

How do your machines stand up to the winter weather... I just dont think they are meant for winter work, everything will rust out and fall apart... I just cant see ruining a 15K lawnmower to blow a little bit of snow when i can do it with a $1000 snow blower, plus the transportation issue... Does anyone put thier walker in the back of their trucks?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

It's hard to beat a snowblower for smaller places. Most of my places are 1/2 hour or less. Last year I bought a X360 with a 44" blower and they hated it. It went out twice. On snowfalls of 3" or less they use 20" single stage over the 30" 2 stage. Just so much faster and easier to use. Faster on and off the truck that is.

Loading a big Walker into the back of trucks on snow covered ramps sounds like an accident waiting to happen.


----------

